# Topics > Conversational AI > Software development platforms >  Qt, cross-platform application framework, The Qt Company, Espoo, Finland

## Airicist

Developer - The Qt Company

youtube.com/QtStudios

facebook.com/qt

twitter.com/qtproject

Qt (software) on Wikipedia

Qt Project on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Qt 5 demo

Published on Dec 19, 2012




> The following is a quick tour of what is new in Qt 5.

----------

